# "Where There's A Will" by Emily Chappell



## Shadow (28 Oct 2019)

Her new book is released on 7 november. You may remember the name, she won the 2016 TCR. Folk who visit this thread might enjoy it.

*




Where There's a Will
Emily Chappell*
7th November 2019, Hardback, £14.99, ISBN 9781788161510
*Emily Chappell's story of transformation into a cross-continental bike racer, pushing the limits of her endurance*
A London cycle courier with a taste for adventure, Emily Chappell entered an extraordinary new race - The Transcontinental - in which riders must find their own way, entirely unassisted, across Europe in the shortest time possible. On her second attempt, she won the women's event, covering nearly 4,000 miles in 13 days and ten hours, sleeping in short bursts wherever exhaustion took her.
In the aftermath of a win that troubled as much as pleased her she worked with Mike Hall, the founder of the race, until his tragic death on the road.
_Where There's a Will_ is a book about a normal person finding the capacity to do something extraordinary; the paradoxes of comradeship, competition, vulnerability and will and the shock of grief, combined in a beautifully written and very human story.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Oct 2019)

I will be buying that one. I have Emilys first book What Goes Round. I took it with me to Monte Grappa when I was a volunteer on TCR 5 and waited for hours for her to arrive. But she decided to go on a wander. As she often does. I left it at the CP for her to sign. We had arranged to meet in Copenhagen earlier in the year but she had to cancel the trip. 

I will have to get in touch and find a way to get this one signed 😊


----------



## Shadow (21 Nov 2019)

An excellently written review of the book may be found _here_, somewhat unusually as the site's author does not often stray out of pro racing territory.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Nov 2019)

About 2/3rds of the way through. It’s a good ‘un.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2019)

Tis on my christmas list.

There's an interview with her on youtube here .

btw This is Kajsa Tylen's new youtube channel along with a mate of hers - Jane Scott - who recently completed a continuous 5x length Ironman


----------

